# تحذير عاجل لكل من يستخدم yahoo ,   hotmail



## خاطى ونادم (14 سبتمبر 2009)

الخبر بدوون مقدمات لانه لايحتمل التاخير

اذا وصلتك اضافه من شخص

pavlo _88 @ hotmail .com
pavlo _88 @ yahoo ..com... Lire la suite


لاتقبل واعمل له بلوك على طول لانه فايروس

بيسرق معلومات الكمبيوتر

ونرجو من الجميع التعاون في نشر الخبر

لآن في حالة فتحه فانك ستخسر

ايميلك مع الباسوورد


وستظهر عبارة تقول: انت متاخرجدا فحياتك ليست جميلة ...
الفايروس

وهم مجموعة من المخترقين الاسرائليين المراهقين تسمي نفسها
Kill arabs ..

يرجى التعاون لايصال الخبر لأكبر عدد من الاخوة والاخوات



منقوووووووووول​


----------



## +Coptic+ (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا علي الخبر و التحذير
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## راشي (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسي للتحذير
ربنا يحافظ علينا


----------



## Mary Gergees (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا ليك على التحذير
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## girgis2 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرااا على التحذير*

*ربنا يعوض تعبكم*​


----------



## b2bo (15 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا علي التحزي​ر 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على التحذير​


----------



## princess samir (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً على التحذير


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكا على التحذير


----------



## Elita (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا على التحذير*
*باركك الرب*
​


----------



## mr.hima (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على التحذير


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*ايه الخبر دة انا سمعته من زماااااااااااااااااان ومكنش فى اى شئ بيحصل على كل العموم حاتر جارى الحذر والواجب*


----------



## النهيسى (19 سبتمبر 2009)

_ شكرا جدا جدا للتحذير الرب يباركك​_


----------



## ارووجة (19 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا الك اخي على التحذير


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى لمرورك يا ماجد​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى لمرورك يا راشى​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا مارى لمرورك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا جرجس لمرورك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا b2bo على المرور​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا كليمو على المرور​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا كوكو على المرور​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا كليمو على  المرور الجميل​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا اليتا لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا برنسيس سمير لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا نهيسى لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا هيما لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا كيريا لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## غصن زيتون (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً على التحذير 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا جدا على التحذير ده*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا نهيسى لمرورك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا ارووجة لمرورك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى لمرورك يا غصن الزيتون​


----------



## ابن الانبا (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً على التحذير وربنا يوض تعب محبتك


----------



## waheed681 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يباركك  صلوات العزراء والقديسين معكم جميعا


----------



## *koki* (5 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## vetaa (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا خالص يا قمر*
*والاحسن محدش يقبل اللى ميعرفهوش*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى للتحذير​


----------



## rana1981 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا عالتحذير​*


----------



## just member (6 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا للتحذير
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى لمرورك يا ابن الانبا​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى لمرورك يا وهيد​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى لمرورك يا كوكى​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى يا فيتا لمرورك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى لمرورك يا سويتى​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى لمرورك يا رنا​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (6 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسى لمرورك يا مجرد عضو​


----------

